
The software company in India doing web developments - vinodps
http://citadel-soft.com
======
dawie
SPAM - Delete this link.

------
vinodps
We are doing the website development , E-commerce solutions and customized
softwares

~~~
bootload
_'... We are doing the website development ...'_

are you guys serious? I can't read your menu. So what are you posting of
interest to startups here? Here's one I find interesting, _"we use the
waterfall model"_ ~ <http://citadel-soft.com/howwework.htm>

So you write full specifications for a changing process that leaves wiggle
space for min-interpretation? Can you explain how changes through development
take place?

~~~
davidw
I wonder what they thought of this conference: <http://www.waterfall2006.com/>

~~~
bootload
i was looking for the event details till I read _'Waterfall 2006 features no
concurrent sessions'_ :)

